# Fish Cartoons



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Hi Group, 

This looks like a good place to set up shop.  I've been cartooning for a number of years and just started exploring the world of Tropical Fish. I hope you enjoy my doodles. All feedback and suggestions welcome.

Bob


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

This was my first from earlier this year.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I like your style of drawing man.

Keep them coming!


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

effox said:


> I like your style of drawing man.
> 
> Keep them coming!


Thank you.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Always listen to your mother.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Very cool I like the jump on a bridge one. You have a website?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

rcleary171 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 56090


You should have given the cat scuba gear :bigsmile:

Love them!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> You should have given the cat scuba gear :bigsmile:
> 
> Love them!


Or snorkel


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Vancitycam said:


> Very cool I like the jump on a bridge one. You have a website?


I have one of those free blogs but I will look into a real website when I build up my inventory.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

I remember my first guppy


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Times are tough out there.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Harry must be quite a catch.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Mirror Mirror scotch taped to the tank


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

rcleary171 said:


> Times are tough out there.
> 
> View attachment 56114


I actually am stil laughing at this one


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^+1

Had a good chuckle over that one heheheh...


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Where's that Ouija board?


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

If you got it - flaunt it.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

I hope he saved the receipt.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

At least it wasn't milk.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

rcleary171 said:


> if you got it - flaunt it.
> 
> View attachment 56162


yush a betta!!!!!!!!


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Haha these are fantastic. Keep em coming!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

opt-e said:


> Haha these are fantastic. Keep em coming!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Don't judge a fish by its cover.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Here's one for our snail enthusiasts.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

rcleary171 said:


> Don't judge a fish by its cover.
> 
> View attachment 59785


I like this one!!! only thing being from vancouver the fish in the covers should be a brown fish in brasil jersey and be from surrey hahaha I kid I kid......we are all buddies....


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

I'm glad you like em!

Here's another from Snailville.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That one is awesome well both snails really the " cool looking" made me laugh audibly ha still laughing cinnamon.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

Vancitycam said:


> That one is awesome well both snails really the " cool looking" made me laugh audibly ha still laughing cinnamon.


Thanks - I'm glad you like them. Here's one I published this morning.


----------



## rcleary171 (May 30, 2014)

This came to me while I was walking the dog.


----------

